# Syslogd not writing anything to auth.log



## Remington (May 17, 2022)

For some strange reason... syslogd is not writing anything to auth.log even ssh logs after I migrated the files from old to new server with different hardware configurations.  Syslogd works okay in jails but not host.  I upgraded FreeBSD from 12.2 to 12.3 Release and then Stable.  Syslogd did not register auth.log during the upgrades. Syslogd still works fine on the old server but not the new server.  Is there something that I'm not aware that could affect this... perhaps hardware being registered for security reason?


----------



## SirDice (May 17, 2022)

Check your configuration files, specifically /etc/syslog.conf and the files under /etc/syslog.d/. Maybe you had some merge issues there during one of the upgrades.

It's this line in /etc/syslog.conf:

```
auth.info;authpriv.info                         /var/log/auth.log
```

Then check and make sure /etc/ssh/sshd_config is still good.

```
# Logging
#SyslogFacility AUTH
#LogLevel INFO
```
The defaults are good enough and will log via syslog 'automagically'.


----------



## Remington (May 17, 2022)

SirDice said:


> Check your configuration files, specifically /etc/syslog.conf and the files under /etc/syslog.d/. Maybe you had some merge issues there during one of the upgrades.
> 
> It's this line in /etc/syslog.conf:
> 
> ...


I already checked all the ssh and syslog configs.  All of them are at default settings.

Should I delete all the key files including molduli in /etc/ssh and FreeBSD regenerates the keys during reboot?


----------



## SirDice (May 17, 2022)

Remington said:


> Should I delete all the key files including molduli in /etc/ssh and FreeBSD regenerates the keys during reboot?


Host keys have nothing to do with logging.


----------

